# arg blk&wht tegus belly turning orange?



## mr.tegu (Dec 29, 2008)

just when i thought i had it all figured out another twist! well my argentine black and tegu i purchused late october was about 10-11 inches is growing like crazy, he/she is almost 2 feet already. after handling the tegu today noticed the whole underside of the tegu is turing orange/red, does not look like any fugas,or substrate coloring, has anyone seen this with thier tegus? do you think it could be a red blk/wht mix? all comments welcome!!!


----------



## jntann (Dec 29, 2008)

HI, the orange color is it like this, just a fant orange color. mine has always been like that


----------



## jntann (Dec 29, 2008)

hope you can see it in that picture it is the only one i have right now and i can't take another one right now because she is hibernating... sorry............


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 29, 2008)

yup looks just like that, but its a brighter orange and goes from the neck down to the end of the tail and comes up to the elbows of the body, your teg looks huge to awsome pic..so this color has nothing to do with being mixed with a red tegu?


----------



## jntann (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't think so. some times it looks brighter than other times. but i am not an expert on breeding maybe someone could show a picture of a reds belly... and you show a picture of yours


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 29, 2008)

i will see what i can do thanks for your help!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 29, 2008)

It is 100% normal for them to have orange bellys, I have many that are 100% pure black n whites that have this.


----------



## hoosier (Dec 29, 2008)

mine has quite a bright belly to him. its completely normal  ill check to see if i have a pic for you and post it here soon


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 29, 2008)

It seems the darker the tegu the more orange the belly is:


----------



## hoosier (Dec 29, 2008)

well looks like bobby got to it before i did. :lol: 

is it me bobby or does the darker tegus seem to have the more orangish bellys?


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 29, 2008)

hoosier said:


> well looks like bobby got to it before i did. :lol:
> 
> is it me bobby or does the darker tegus seem to have the more orangish bellys?



I agree, it seems that way.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks for the fast responses,you guys are a great help, great pics bobby another awsome looking tegu!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 30, 2008)

mr.tegu said:


> thanks for the fast responses,you guys are a great help, great pics bobby another awsome looking tegu!!



Thanks, we are more than happy to try to answer your questions. As for the tegu, she is one I have had a long time, her name is Dark Lady.


----------



## hoosier (Dec 30, 2008)

how long is dark lady bobby?


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 30, 2008)

hoosier said:


> how long is dark lady bobby?



She is about three feet long, and she is about 8 years old.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 31, 2008)

I was wondering if that was Dark Lady. I'm going to post a picture of Kreacher, one of Dark Lady's kiddos (Dk Lady/Zeus). She's not quite as dark, but she has a gorgeous flaming orange belly! My poor hubby will see her and ask, "now, is that the red one you bought?" LOL, no dear, that's a B/W.

My other B/W has more white and a much lighter orange belly, for the record.


----------



## Schnab (Dec 31, 2008)

My tegu has an orange belly ever since he went into hibernation also. I read somewhere that it's a normal colour change when going into hibernation. I just hope that when spring arrives, he'll regain his white back lol.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 31, 2008)

Laura, I would love to see a picture of her youngen, that would be awesome.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 31, 2008)

i would like to see the pics also, please!!


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll try to get them up tomorrow


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 31, 2008)

well i checked in on my tegu today and once again is shedding like crazy, i have had him/her now for around 2 1/2 months and on its 3rd shed, growing like some kinda lab experiment and eats and eats and eats and eats and eats and eats,,you know what i mean..


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 2, 2009)

Here are some pictures...now if I can figure out how to get them posted, LOL!

This is Kreacher, my prize tegu (literally), from Varnyard in 2007.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh she is sexy!!  

She has moma's front legs and belly, but looks more like dad on the top. You have done well with her Laura, she looks great.


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 2, 2009)

well my tegu just shed and almost all the orange color is gone, kinda a creamy white now i guess but still looks cool


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is the sister to Laura's tegu:


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 3, 2009)

Does she have a lot of greenish/yellowish tinge to her white? Kreacher still seems to have a yellowish glow.


----------



## jor71 (Jan 3, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Here is the sister to Laura's tegu:



Bobby, it is amazing you remember the sister. 

Do you know off hand the parents of my Tegu? I've always been meaning to ask you.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's my orange belly :-D


----------



## Luvmytegu (Mar 14, 2009)

mr.tegu said:


> just when i thought i had it all figured out another twist! well my argentine black and tegu i purchused late october was about 10-11 inches is growing like crazy, he/she is almost 2 feet already. after handling the tegu today noticed the whole underside of the tegu is turing orange/red, does not look like any fugas,or substrate coloring, has anyone seen this with thier tegus? do you think it could be a red blk/wht mix? all comments welcome!!!


Mr Tegu.....Check this out...This is my baby's tummy. He has had this color tummy since we got him last Sept. It has turned to this darker color over time. Is he a pure breed b&w? or could he be a mix?


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re:*



jor71 said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the sister to Laura's tegu:
> ...




I think maybe Seth x Dark Lady. Thats just a guess.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 11, 2009)

You are half right, Dark Lady is her mother, but Frost was her father.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 11, 2009)

Asami's belly is really orange! I love it! It's so pretty


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 25, 2009)

Does anyones tegu turn THIS orange or yellow during hibernation?

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.agamainternational.com/images/tegu/Arg%20BW%20tegu%20with%20odd%20yellow%20color,%20which%20they%20have%20in%20the%20winterhalfyear%20always..JPG" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.agamainternational.com/image ... lways..JPG</a><!-- m -->


----------

